# Pacer vs. Gremlin



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 10, 2019)

Who wins?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Aug 10, 2019)

*From the " UK "....*


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who wins?


I saw an old youtube video once that showed how to convert one of those (don't remember which) so that you could drive it backward.  That also brings up memory of an old car magazine projectr to put two engines in a Corvair - the two ends stayed in sync with each other because they both had automatic transmissions.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who wins?


Who wins? As in wins the ugly award? Gotta be a tie..


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Who wins? As in wins the ugly award? Gotta be a tie..


Probably.
I grew up with this guy who had a Gremlin with Levi Denim seats and a v-8. Ugly as shit but that thing hauled ass.
All the AMC cars were butt ugly but I have to say the "Matador" was, and still is, the ugliest car ever made.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Probably.
> I grew up with this guy who had a Gremlin with Levi Denim seats and a v-8. Ugly as shit but that thing hauled ass.
> All the AMC cars were butt ugly but I have to say the "Matador" was, and still is, the ugliest car ever made.


----------

